# I'm not bashful... I love my birthday!!!!



## Honor (Mar 24, 2009)

My birthday is in 12 days.... on April 5th. We're all going out to Myobi's (a japanese resturant) they do the little show in front of you and and cook your food right there... and they serve SUSHI!!!!!!! 
But I've finially come to admit.... I LOVE MY BIRTHDAY!!! More accurately I love presents!!!!
I'll be 27 and my mom will be 51. (yes she was born on my birthday)
I'm a baby still I know but who cares??? I love cake and icecream, presents, and friends, and presents and sushi and oh yeah PRESENTS!!!!

So in honor of my birthday... what's your favorite present/memory???
anyone get a car with a big bow on it for their b-day? or maybe a loved one came home and suprized you for your day??? Come on I know we all sercretly love presents... it's the anticipation of what's inside, it's the excitment of that heartfelt desire for that pony, or the Louis Vuittion bag, it's evidence that someone thought about you, went to the store, picked something out JUST FOR YOU, and then took the time to wrap it and give it to you. SOOOOO... come on people what is it?


----------



## Happy2BHome (Mar 24, 2009)

I received a kitchen spatula as one of my gifts. Funny thing I was so excited because I needed a new one. I love practical gifts. Along with the spatula he took me out to dinner. Going out for a dinner date for my birthday is one of my favorite gifts and it doesn't have to be fancy. It's just nice to have that time to be together.


----------



## Honor (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm right there with you... I love going out to dinner that's usually the only time that we eat out is for a "holiday" like V-day, our anniversary, Mothers day, and MY b-day!!!


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday, upcoming, you young whipper snapper.


----------



## Tripel (Mar 24, 2009)

Wait...your birthday is on Cinco de Mayo, and you're going to a Japanese restaurant???

I would love to have a birthday on that day. I don't know anything about the holiday, but I love me some Mex food.

-----Added 3/24/2009 at 09:53:23 EST-----

total idiot here. April 5 does NOT equal May 5.

...more coffee needed.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 24, 2009)

Tripel said:


> Wait...your birthday is on Cinco de Mayo, and you're going to a Japanese restaurant???
> 
> I would love to have a birthday on that day. I don't know anything about the holiday, but I love me some Mex food.
> 
> ...


No, her's is on APRIL 5th, not May 5th. Mine's Quatro de Mayo


----------



## etexas (Mar 24, 2009)

I like Birthdays as well Sister, since yours is a day before mine we shall make sure the PB folk remember us!!!


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 24, 2009)

We'll have to toss them two a PB party.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 24, 2009)

WARNING!!

My birthday is a little less than six months away. I will be 45. I will be purchasing something that contains those numbers in its description. And, no it is not a liquid. 

Please keep the date of 06Sep in clear focus. It is an important day in my life.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Honor (Mar 24, 2009)

hey Daniel.... just to make you feel better... my youngest son's b-day is Cinco de Mayo.... he's got the coolest b-day ever 5-5-05
I was induced and I asked if it could be that day so they put it off a day so that he would have that date... the doc looked at me like I was crazy but I was like "hey, it's neat and it's easy to remember!" I had NO CLUE it was a mexican holiday. Now the long running joke was for his b-day he's going to get a bottle of Cuervo..LOL

-----Added 3/24/2009 at 12:26:54 EST-----



etexas said:


> I like Birthdays as well Sister, since yours is a day before mine we shall make sure the PB folk remember us!!!


hahaha I'm older than you..LOL yeah a B-day party for us!!!!!!! P A R T Y!!!!


----------



## Annalissa (Mar 24, 2009)

Happy pre-Birthday, Jessica! I like your post, very conversation starting. 

Here's my show and tell:
When I turned 24, I was surprised with a picnic and a few bottles of wine by a group of friends at an outdoor ampitheatre. I had no clue what was going on or why we were there. I thought that everyone had forgotten my birthday and was actually a smidge bummed. We ended up enjoying a sumptious meal, great camaraderie and "The Princess Bride" (one of my fave storybook/fantasy movies, very quotable). This announcer came up front before the film began and let everyone in on the fact that it was my birthday. The whole crowd sang to me…there was cake, there were candles, the whole shebang.  Very cool. Very heartwarming. Very embarrassing. Still, very cool. 

This upcoming year, it is my personal, birthday goal to find, prepare and consume whatever is pictured in *kvanlaan‘s* avatar here on the PB. I'm generally an extremely healthy eater so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## ww (Mar 24, 2009)

My wife claims the BEST people are born in April and I can't argue since she was born in April, my Mother was born in April, and many of my closest friends were born in April.


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Mar 24, 2009)

I got a car when I was 18 (yes with a bow on it!) from my parents, but within the year, they took it away from me because I was bad. 
But now I see that that was the right thing for them to do (I think ); I didn't appreciate it like I should have anyway.

-----Added 3/24/2009 at 02:29:52 EST-----

p.s. Happy almost birthday!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 24, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> WARNING!!
> 
> My birthday is a little less than six months away. I will be 45. I will be purchasing something that contains those numbers in its description. And, no it is not a liquid.



That's what I'm talking about! Yeah!

-----Added 3/24/2009 at 02:34:30 EST-----

To answer Jessica's question about a favorite gift...

My favorite birthday present was my firstborn son, who came a day late to arrive on my 24th birthday. What a great present.


----------



## Honor (Mar 24, 2009)

whitway said:


> My wife claims the BEST people are born in April and I can't argue since she was born in April, my Mother was born in April, and many of my closest friends were born in April.



here here... I think you may have a very very smart wife. a definate keeper, sir.


----------



## etexas (Mar 25, 2009)

Honor said:


> whitway said:
> 
> 
> > My wife claims the BEST people are born in April and I can't argue since she was born in April, my Mother was born in April, and many of my closest friends were born in April.
> ...


We April people are SO cool.


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 25, 2009)

I like birthdays as well and hopefully you will do something special on it as well.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Theognome (Mar 25, 2009)

For my 40th birthday, Toni organized a birthday party at a local fine italian restaraunt(sp). My friends from church and one from work were there, and I got presents, good fellowship and great food. It was the first birthday party I'd had in 32 years.

Theognome


----------



## Grymir (Mar 25, 2009)

My favorite gift from my wife is a personalized official Rush Limbaugh Coffee Mug. Its got his picture on one side and says "Timothy Johnson, Rush's Biggest Fan" and his logo on the other. When I need a right-wing pick-me-up, my wife will grab it and fill it with fresh coffee for me!


----------



## Theognome (Mar 25, 2009)

Grymir said:


> My favorite gift from my wife is a personalized official Rush Limbaugh Coffee Mug. Its got his picture on one side and says "Timothy Johnson, Rush's Biggest Fan" and his logo on the other. When I need a right-wing pick-me-up, my wife will grab it and fill it with fresh coffee for me!



Isn't that Rush in your avatar?

Theognome


----------



## Grymir (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes it is.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 25, 2009)

Grymir said:


> Yes it is.



I thought Rush kinda looked like you...

Theognome


----------



## Grymir (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, It's starting to. I'm getting that bald headed look on top!


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 25, 2009)

Happy birthday, Honor!


----------



## etexas (Mar 26, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Happy birthday, Honor!



Sarah!!!!!! WHY did Jess get a Happy B-Day and not me! So HURT!!!!!


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 26, 2009)

etexas said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > Happy birthday, Honor!
> ...



No, I did say happy birthday to you in my heart!


----------



## he beholds (Mar 26, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> Tripel said:
> 
> 
> > Wait...your birthday is on Cinco de Mayo, and you're going to a Japanese restaurant???
> ...



Mine is Seis de Mayo!!

And, Tripel, I love mexican food, too!

Jessica, birthdays are the most important holidays on the calendar. My husband did not always think this, but he UNDERSTANDS now.

My family is not that big into giving me presents, but he is good at it and even his family is♥ He will not buy me, though, something if I ask for it. He wants it all to come from his head.

I have to say, though, that April has nothing on May. 
May 1: our anniversary
May 6: my bday
second Sunday in May: Mother's Day.

I wait all year for May!


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 26, 2009)

Anyway, I got a Kindle for my birthday and my birthday isn't until Aug! Spoiled I know!


----------



## etexas (Mar 26, 2009)

sjonee said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > sjonee said:
> ...



Oh, I feel better!


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 26, 2009)

etexas said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...



See it's the thought that counts really!


----------



## he beholds (Mar 26, 2009)

Happy2BHome said:


> I received a kitchen spatula as one of my gifts. Funny thing I was so excited because I needed a new one. I love practical gifts. Along with the spatula he took me out to dinner. Going out for a dinner date for my birthday is one of my favorite gifts and it doesn't have to be fancy. It's just nice to have that time to be together.



Oh yeah, you asked about gifts. I also like practical gifts. 

Worst gift ever: drugs. too illegal to say from whom on the public forum. 
Best Gift ever: Probably a trip to DC from my husband (before we lived in VA).

My friends surprised me in college with a Japanese steak house B day party like yours coming up!


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 26, 2009)

he beholds said:


> Happy2BHome said:
> 
> 
> > I received a kitchen spatula as one of my gifts. Funny thing I was so excited because I needed a new one. I love practical gifts. Along with the spatula he took me out to dinner. Going out for a dinner date for my birthday is one of my favorite gifts and it doesn't have to be fancy. It's just nice to have that time to be together.
> ...



 you just kill me!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Mar 26, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Anyway, I got a Kindle for my birthday and my birthday isn't until Aug! Spoiled I know!



I want your Kindle... 


Happy Bday Honor!


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 26, 2009)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, I got a Kindle for my birthday and my birthday isn't until Aug! Spoiled I know!
> ...



I'll bring it and share with ya!


----------



## Honor (Mar 26, 2009)

is it the Kindle 2?


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 26, 2009)

Honor said:


> is it the Kindle 2?



YES! HEHEHEH!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Mar 26, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Honor said:
> 
> 
> > is it the Kindle 2?
> ...




I hope you leave it by accident.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 26, 2009)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > Honor said:
> ...



I am blonde.....but I'm not THAT blonde!  However, I am blonde *enough* to forget to bring it!


----------



## charliejunfan (Mar 26, 2009)

happy birthday, mine is on the 12th of April


----------



## etexas (Mar 26, 2009)

charliejunfan said:


> happy birthday, mine is on the 12th of April


Another cool April person.


----------



## Honor (Mar 26, 2009)

charlie and Etexas(and all the other April b-dayers)... what do ya'll want if you could have ANYTHING for your b-day here's the ruleyou have to say one big ticket item, one cheap item, and one thoughtful item... I'll go first.
1.)a purebred bengal kitten from Bahiya Bengal Cats - Marietta, Georgia. Bengal cat breeder in Georgia (Spirit and Pheonix's baby)
2.)a laminating machine I saw at walmart for $25.00
3.)a quilt made by my mom (even though she doesn't sew at all so this is just.... well ALL of them are wishful thinking)


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 26, 2009)

I want a new house
a really good paper shredder 
a detailed story of my family history

no I'm not a april baby but I want to play too


----------



## Honor (Mar 26, 2009)

it's cool sarah... I'm glad you played 
we've lived in our house for a year and a half and I am amazed that I have my house... it's not my "dream house" but it's my house. so I really like your number 1
have you tried freecycle for your papershredder? you can see if someone has one on there or ask... you never know 
your number 3 is really cool... my grandma is really into family history and I've learned really cool stuff about our family. GL


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, I have a house so I guess I should have been more specific....I want to trade this one in! . Is freecycle a company? I wish my grandmother had written things down. Now I am trying to get my aunt and mother to write everything down.


----------



## Honor (Apr 3, 2009)

OK just a heads up.... my B-day is the day after tomorrow. overnight delivary of presents may begin at any time.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday Eve!


----------



## Honor (Apr 5, 2009)

*It's ME BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thank You Thank You


----------



## Davidius (Apr 5, 2009)

I've been taught that it's not appropriate to honor birthdays on the Lord's Day...


----------



## Theognome (Apr 5, 2009)

Honor said:


> *It's ME BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Thank You Thank You



Happy birthday! As I've mentioned before, statistics have shown that people who have the most birthdays live the longest. Enjoy!

Theognome


----------



## he beholds (Apr 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Jessica!!!!


----------



## ww (Apr 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jessica!!!! 

-----Added 4/5/2009 at 05:30:35 EST-----



Davidius said:


> I've been taught that it's not appropriate to honor birthdays on the Lord's Day...


----------



## Berean (Apr 5, 2009)

*Happy Birthday, Jessica! * 



Davidius said:


> I've been taught that it's not appropriate to honor birthdays on the Lord's Day...


----------



## Honor (Apr 6, 2009)

> Happy birthday! As I've mentioned before, statistics have shown that people who have the most birthdays live the longest. Enjoy!


HAHAHAHA thats cute.

Davidius... that's ok you don't have to wish me a Happy Birthday.

Ok so last night I went to this Japanese Resturant called Miyabi's
there was 10 of us total. We knew the bartender so I got a long Island Ice Tea (my fav) and then did 2 shots os Sacki (i think that's how you spell it) it was really nasty. Then we had Sushi and Habchi Steak (ribeye med. rare) and shrimp. thn they came out and same the "happiness" song and gave me a cupcake. it was fun. I got a card, a gift certificate, a rose bush, a Lily plant a hanging plant, and two cherry trees ( the kind that don't grow real cherries) Twilight the movie and my little sister is shipping me Twilight the complete Saga book set If you havent noticed Twilight is my new favorite obsession. ~


----------

